# Folly - Darlington County Humane Society



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Folly


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What scum bags she had for owners...dumping her at the shelter once they got all of the $$ from selling her pups. She deserves to know love.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, this a beautiful girl who needs a hug (many) and a great home. I hope she gets adopted soon to a loving family.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> What scum bags she had for owners...dumping her at the shelter once they got all of the $$ from selling her pups. She deserves to know love.


LOL - see, I was trying to be nice in my comment but you've hit the nail on the head exactly!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> LOL - see, I was trying to be nice in my comment but you've hit the nail on the head exactly!


I know, I couldn't keep it to myself. :curtain: hehe. I hate to see this happen. I also have no doubts that they probably kept a female puppy from her litter because she was getting 'too old' to have more puppies. They didn't remember that she was a part of the family, a good pet, etc. Unfortunately, I base this on what I've seen when I worked at an animal shelter. I've also seen it at our vet clinic with a few clients. :doh:

Hope she gets a home, sweet pretty thing.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! I have two pups, Calvin and Hobbes, I drove down to the Darlington area to get them from a rescue, born 6/15/09. A less than reputible BYB, turned them loose on the road at 7 weeks, after he sold their 8 sibblings. This moma looks just like my boys, wonder if it could be their moma?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, that resemblance is uncanny! It could be mommy! Wow!

Feel like having the whole family at home?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I already have 4, and when college is out I have 5! I quickly become the crazy dog lady! I'd be tempted, but hubby would kill me!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hehe, I understand! 

Maybe we can find this little girl rescue.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can help transport it needed, I live about 3 hours North of there!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I just emailed Foothills, Midlands, and Grateful Goldens of the Low Country with Folly's info. That takes care of all the rescues in SC--hope one will get her!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't recieved any response back from the rescues.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Got this reply back from Judy at Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country:

Hi, I believe our volunteer in Florence is coming to check her out. Judy

So hopefully they will get her!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Any News on Folly?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Haven't heard anything from GGRLC yet, although I don't expect them to email me back if they get her. I'll check with them Monday and see.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just got a reply from Midlands 
I am sorry. This little gal is a mix. We just can't take in any mixes at this time. Having lots of trouble just placing the ones that we already have here.
Dang!! Hopefully GGRLC will get her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Her PF post shows "Folly - Adopted!" now


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Great news!!!!! Thanks for checking and giving us an update.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks...I've been worried about that girl!


----------

